# dwa granted



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

hey all dwa got granted 2day so very happy gonna get me a little copperhead.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats remember you messaging me about it on another forum.


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

congrats i was well chuffed when i had mine granted , it wont be long before you get more than your copperhead tho lol


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

congrats on geting your dwa granted


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats :no1:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Well done :2thumb:! Wish I was in a position to apply!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*thanx*

Hey zak yeah i think i remember u buddy. thanx to u all also im well chuffed. id like 2 get loads of dwa snakes. im gonna stick with just the copperhead though. its much cheaper just having the 1. maybe if i come into the money though id def get more.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done, happy DWA keeping ...

Steve


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice one.

You say you will just get one for now but I bet very soon there will be a nice collection on the go... 

You mind me asking what council you fall under?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

well done mate got a nice little WDB if you want.....lol....just keep the one .....never heard such nonsence.

Owen you back then? not seen you post for a while thought you had been eaten by that russells


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nope not yet! Though if anything was going to eat me it would have been the monster kings!

I have lots of pictures of Waglers & other strange creatures found in Borneo, though when I get round to uploading is another question. Though I am uploading some pictures now of a very strange snake I found but it has no venom!

Dunny just used my head & saw you have your location written. Good luck mate I hope I can post a similar thread in the not too distant future.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Well Done :2thumb:


Regards,

Paul Rowley


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*cheerz to all*

Thanx folks sum1asked what council i fall under. its fife council mate i have 2 keep just the 1 for the time being. i cld never afford the insurance 4 loads of snakes.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

dunny1 said:


> Thanx folks sum1asked what council i fall under. its fife council mate i have 2 keep just the 1 for the time being. i cld never afford the insurance 4 loads of snakes.[/QUOTE
> How many snakes does your LA allow on your new licence? Did they put any restictions or conditions on it?


----------



## Alex88 (Oct 9, 2008)

Gratz mate hope you have a safe time keeping DWA's 

Deep respect to anyone who takes this task, also takeing really really cool piccys =):2thumb:


----------

